
Ask HN: What's the process for creating your own operating system? - skinnyTotonyo
Looking for what it would take to develop a small operating system. Not a linux distro- from scratch, creating my own operating system.<p>How would one do it? What are the main steps &#x2F; processes? What resources are out there for this?<p>How would someone (or people on a team) learn how to do this?<p>Thanks!
======
wmf
[http://wiki.osdev.org/Main_Page](http://wiki.osdev.org/Main_Page)

